# Foley area - Need a Reel Repaired



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Accidentally dropped my like new Penn 4500 SSg from waist high the other day while removing it from the rod. Hit square on the drag nob. Would not turn over so I opened it up today and saw that the main shaft is warped inside the guts. 

Paid $100 for it new and not looking to drop a lot of coin to get it going.

Who do you recommend in this area?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://store.scottsbt.com/39N-4500-Shaft-Spool-Shaft-P823.aspx


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Man, if I could fix it myself without destroying it, I would. The issue is the drag gears that the spool rides on is pressed in and I'm not wanting to go whacking on it.

I pass through Lillian everyday if you're up to the task


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Find a way to get it to Ocean Master or Pompano Joe. But really just take it apart, it is what it is.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hear ya, but the parts are pressed in. I'd love to get it to one of those guys but the cost of shipping back and forth would eat the cost of the reel up.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Keith is near Pensacola Beach. Would gas be more? I don't trust many people with my gear, so I drive an hour each way just to go to Keith's. Take a 12 pack of Coke zero when you go. 


Stoker1 said:


> I hear ya, but the parts are pressed in. I'd love to get it to one of those guys but the cost of shipping back and forth would eat the cost of the reel up.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does a 12-pack of ice cold coke zero get it looked at faster ?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Does a 12-pack of ice cold coke zero get it looked at faster ?


 I now right.

Chappy, how about I bring you a 12 pack of your favorite fizz and you show me how to get that booger fixed. (since you're in the area) :thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll plan to be in Orange Beach for a few days next week if that helps. Call me if that works and I'll make sure I bring what's needed. Pompano Joe @ 850-516-2409.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Will do. Message on the way & thanks brother.


----------

